# Aggression when putting harness on



## tomdog (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi
So we have a male JRT from a rescue centre, about 6yes old. 

Since we had him he barks at certain other dogs but this has improved.
What hasn't improved and has gotten considerabley worse is his aggression towards us when putting his head and feet through the harness at walk time. He growls, shows his teeth then snaps. 
We think he's crossed with a dachshund as he has Toby feet which he does gnaw at from time to time and we were thinking he could have pain. 
Has anyone else experienced anything similar.

Thanks


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

How long have you had him? Muttly has never really warmed to having any kind of harness put on, but he tolerates it as it means walks and he loves his walks. 

Is he worse with one more than the other? Muttly didn't like the ones he has to put his legs in, so I got one that goes over his head and then clips around his body. He is better with this one.

I would however, take him to the vets to check his feet as he's gnawing at them.


----------



## tomdog (Nov 19, 2013)

Had him since March last year. He's the family dog but I live 20 mins away and am there daily and I can pick him up and put his harness on that way and if I don't touch his feet he's ok bar a little grumble. Yes we gonna see the vet but just wondered if it was a behaviour thing. Thanks.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

tomdog said:


> Hi
> So we have a male JRT from a rescue centre, about 6yes old.
> 
> Since we had him he barks at certain other dogs but this has improved.
> ...


Licking or gnawing feet and legs can sometimes be signs of discomfort, pain or irritation like itching or soreness so might be worth getting him checked to make sure he hasn't got any pain response from his feet or wrist joints sometimes it isn't apparent unless the vet does an orthopaedic exam. The trouble is if they start licking and gnawing on a too regular basis or for too long periods at a time, then they can start to traumatise the skin and make it sore or open to infection that way too. If there isn't a medical reason then they can sometimes lick and gnaw at feet through boredom or if they are anxious or stressed too, but I would rule out pain or discomfort/irritation first.

If he has always been antsy with the harness it could be due to him having a bad experience or association with a harness, and/or he hasn't been introduced to wearing one properly so didn't find it a positive experience from the get go. Another possibility may even be that it isn't a proper or comfortable fit so it may pinch or rub and he finds it uncomfortable that may even be a possibility too if it isn't comfortable and or a good fit then that could be why he doesn't want to put it on. So I would check the fit and make sure there are no rubbed areas or pinching like under the arms the chest and body strap etc.

If medically and fit wise all does end up seeming ok, it may be worth trying going back to basics and make a good association with the harness. When introducing things like muzzles you often put treats inside the muzzle to get them to get used to and voluntarily start to put their faces in it and at the same time make a good association with it and a rewarding experience. You could perhaps try something similar. Maybe starting with just leaving the harness out hanging up on the back of a chair or on the floor, and if he goes near it praise and reward him with treats but don't attempt to put it on at first. A good treat dogs cant resist is usually the primula cheese spread or liver paste they do in tubes, you could perhaps use this and squeeze a bit out and let him lick at the tube, once most have got a taste they will eagerly lick at the tube trying to get more out. Maybe you could then try giving him some paste and encourage him to put his head through the harness and use the tube of paste as the lure/reward for doing do by squeezing out a little more. Once you have got him happily doing the neck strap only for a few sessions work up to getting him in the harness and doing it up, rewarding with the paste at each stage.
Obviously primula and other similar cheese in tubes you can get anywhere, arden grange go a liver paste treat in tubes.
http://www.ardengrange.com/pet-food/dog-treats-liver.asp

It can also be useful for distraction and keeping focus when other dogs are approaching and//or passing too and can make a good association with other dogs if used correctly and as part of behaviour modification training, as I notice you said he can sometimes bark at other dogs.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Does her have to wear harness if he hates it so much ? 
My pip Jr x doesnt like wearing one so i dont bother now , just use collar and lead.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Could also be worth looking at a different style of harness. Some can cause rubbing, so a padded one could be better. Some dogs don't like things being put over their head, so a harness that doesn't have to go on like that could be better accepted (Dog Games Perfect Fit harness springs to mind).


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

These don't need you to touch the feet 
https://www.dog-games-shop.co.uk/perfect-fit-fleece-dog-harness.html


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd look for a harness where you don't have to lift his feet, there are plenty out there  I'd also teach him to put his own head into the harness. Might sound stupid but doing it himself instead of having it put over his head can make a world of difference. My Lab hates having things put over his head but if something is held out and he's asked to put it on he's more than happy to.

If he's gnawing at his feet I'd get him seen by the vet. Paw licking could be pain, could be allergies or something else.


----------



## PetsBestBuddy (Oct 17, 2013)

Definitely see your vet to check him for pain.
My rescue pup was frightened of even being approached with a harness when she was brought to me as an emergency foster. She was wearing a nylon puppy harness when the rescue dropped her off. They told me she didn't like having her harness put on, but I didn't realise how bad she was until I tried to put it back on her the following morning. She backed herself into a corner and cowered, shaking and licking her lips. I used the method described by Sled Dog Hotel and while it took a lot of time and patience, my pup started to accept having her harness on, without being frightened of it, after 3 months. As long as I had a high value treat for her and as long as I took my time, she would let me gently slip the harness over her head, praise and treat, then fasten the harness up and praise and treat again. Even now, nearly 11 months since getting her, I still take my time while puting her harness on and I still praise and reward her. I hate to think about what happened to her to make her so frightened. She was only 7 months, 22 days old when she came here.
She also appears to have pressure related sensitivity to her harness, she tenses up and rubs her sides against the walls and furniture, so I tried several different types of harness to see which one she was most comfortable with (and one she couldn't slip out of). I now use a Ruffwear Front Range harness on her as it is very well padded across the shoulder straps, down the front of the chest, behind the elbows and on top of the back. She can't wriggle out of this harness and she doesn't rub her sides when she has it on.
I'd say that pain and/or discomfort could be the most likely reasons for your dog to object to having a harness put on.


----------



## tomdog (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for all your replies, Its not a harness rubbing issue I'm sure, more of foot pain as they do look redish but from the gnawing but he still loves to play with toys and once out on a walk it don't bother him at all. Also maybe bad experience in the past. 
Many thanks.


----------



## tomdog (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi, so we saw vet today and he thinks it's an allergy from grass or anything he could be walking him so the advice was to regularly keep them clean which we do so nothing came of It really.

He went to have a dental check too and is booked in for next Tuesday fir a clean and polish. I'd like advice on this too, anyone been through it?. General anaesthetic, maybe a few removals, is it a general procedure and nothing to worry about? 

Should I start a new thread about this or continue it here. 

Cheers.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

No idea about the dental, sorry. But I've found I had to REALLY push to get anywhere with my dogs skin and ear issues, the vets were more than happy to just keep treating the symptoms instead of getting to the root of the problem. They can do allergy tests but never seem to mention that...


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

tomdog said:


> Hi, so we saw vet today and he thinks it's an allergy from grass or anything he could be walking him so the advice was to regularly keep them clean which we do so nothing came of It really.
> 
> He went to have a dental check too and is booked in for next Tuesday fir a clean and polish. I'd like advice on this too, anyone been through it?. General anaesthetic, maybe a few removals, is it a general procedure and nothing to worry about?
> 
> ...


One of mine had to have a tooth out when he fractured it on something and a tooth root abcess formed, and although his teeth were not dirty as such they did do a clean and polish of the whole lot at the same time. His was a huge top carnassial which I think is the larges tooth. He was absolutely fine although I did give him soft food for awhile until it healed. It is a pretty routine procedure. It didn't seem to bother him that much. They normally give a pain killing injection and send you home with painkillers for a few days or mine did. As mine also had an infection he had antibiotics too after.

If he is an older dog then its probably worth having some pre op bloods done, just to check his general health and that things like kidneys and liver are working well.
Its usually something that is optional and the insurance doesn't usually cover it, but is worth it because, if any irregularities show up on the bloods it can effect how they cope under anaesthesia, and if the vets know about it they can if needs be take extra precautions. I usually have pre op bloods done on all mine before an operation.
Other then that they should do a health check anyway like heart lungs etc etc to check all is OK in that way before anaesthetising him.

Has he got any other pre existing health conditions or on medication already? If so they should be aware of it from reading his notes, but if he has got any then its worth just reminding them to ensure nothing gets missed that may affect his reaction to anaesthesia and the other drugs.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

I'm sure he will be fine after just a scale and polish. Muttly had a retained baby canine out and it didn't even effect his eating!

Oh and our 12 year old Golden had a tooth out last year that she had somewhow cracked and it didn;t seem to bother her either. But the vet did say, no rice because it can get stuck in the holes easily.


----------



## PetsBestBuddy (Oct 17, 2013)

Re the harness, it isn't necessarily rubbing that's bothering your dog. My rescue girl is ultra sensitive to feeling the pressure of the harness around her body. The puppy harness she was wearing when she was dropped off here was rather on the tight side, so maybe she's so sensitive because her last owner always fitted the harness too tightly. I can't walk her on just a collar at the moment, being a very boisterous 18 month old pup, so I bought a padded harness to help her to feel more comfortable.
Re the possible allergy, grass allergies tend to be worst during spring and summer, so your dog could have other allergies. Food intolerance/allergy is quite common, so your dog could have an intolerance or allergy to something in the food he eats.
Missy, my 13 1/2 year old Staffie has allergies to lots of things. Grass, sheep (yes, really), numerous food ingredients, growing cereal crops (we are surrounded by arable farmland) and more. When she is at her worst, she can be covered with raised, very itchy weals all over her body. My vet prescribes Allermyl shampoo and Cortevance (steroid) spray and I give her antihistamine every day.
I spent a bit of time doing an elimination diet to find out what Missy could or couldn't eat. It took a few months because it can take up to 6 weeks for a dog's system to react (or not) to each new food type or ingredient added, with a 6 week spell on chicken and boiled rice in between. With lamb and pork though, she reacted straight away so went back onto chicken and rice for her next meal, then carrying on for another 6 weeks before trying anything else.


----------



## tomdog (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone, his breath is bad and vet said if he has tartar build up at front then he will at the back. 
Bit pricey if he has to have any removed.
The harness thing is getting worse, as he's a rescue dog nobody knows what experiences he's had in the past. 
Food too, all he does is take his food and bury it in various places then looks at you to hand feed it to him. He won't eat anything directly from his dish. Think he's been hand fed all his life.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Hows he getting on?

Would he eat his food out of something like a kong instead if he doesn't like bowls. Is he fed wet, dry or raw?
Just wondering why he feels the need to bury his food. Muttly only does this when he isn't hungry, so he puts it somewhere for later.
Are you giving in to his hand feeding request?


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Pip was the same with a harness as he hates his front feet touched, we ended up with a Julius K9 harness because its a quick over the head then clip around the chest, we still get the occasional grumbles over his coat though LOL


----------



## tomdog (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi & many thanks 
For some reason many of Syd's issues have mellowed all at once strangely, maybe he's realised growling and snapping ain't going to stop it happening with the harness issue, not 100 % but getting there, hates his jacket though.

He's booked in for a teeth clean next week, I hate leaving at vets and I think he'd be very stressed as I do think his improvements have come as he's gained trust, something I doubt he's been able to do in the past. 
Think he'd bark and whine, so maybe they'd do the job quicker hopefully. Any advice on what happens and how to make it easier on both parties. 

Thanks


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
U don't mention results of a pre-op blood panel, which i'd strongly second as in SDH' post above -
blood solids [platelet counts, eosinophils, red cells...], kidney function, & esp'ly liver function are all things i'd want to know, prior to any surgery or Gen-anaesthesia, however "minor".
.
detoxing the induction sedative is part of recovery, & knowing his organs are doing their jobs well is crucial info, before stressing them. 
.
being brushed off with "it might be grass or summat..." is way, way-too casual. 
Push for a blood test for allergies, it's much-more accurate than a skin-prick series. 
Fewer false positives, too.
.
most dogs dislike having their feet handled, few owners desensitize them to paw handling as pups, & dogs know dam* well they can't escape a situation while someone's got their paw trapped. 
Many dogs hate having their paws held up or handled, so claw trimming becomes a battle royal. 
Plus he could have a split claw, arthritic toes from old breaks, thin pads, cracked pads, tendon issues, hyperextended pasterns, or a dozen other paw / leg problems.
A thoro exam & radiographs of all 4 feet / legs while he's under for his dental would be a good idea - pain in his shoulders, elbows, or hips / spine can cause a dog to bite in protest wen their feet are handled, or when they must stand 3-legged on a tender limb while the sound leg is off the ground.
. 
Always eliminate medical or physical reasons before concluding it's "behavioral" - it's all too easy to blame the dog for reactions s/he can't help, which are often involuntary or defensive.
.
.
.


----------

